Fossil – simple, high-reliability, distributed SCM - capableweb
======
capableweb
Previously (2014):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8697028](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8697028)

~~~
eesmith
There are many previously links, depending on which part of the site you link
to. See [https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=fossil-
scm.org](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=fossil-scm.org) .

Some previouslys are:

2018 -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17230766](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17230766)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16838207](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16838207)

2017 -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15752725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15752725)

